# wild lacey



## rodney (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Bushman (Feb 22, 2015)

A beautiful Bell's phase specimen.


----------



## rodney (Feb 23, 2015)

He lives in a tree out the back steals the chook eggs every couple of daysView attachment 313410


----------

